# [Solved]Apache listen 8080 still wants port 80

## Letharion

I'm running lighttpd normally, and now I'm gonna try setting up apache+subversion+lighttpd.

I run emerge -av apache default everything, and add

```
ServerName localhost

Listen 8080
```

to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

```
April svn # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Service apache2 starting

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

 * Service apache2 started

April svn # ps fax| grep apache

29297 pts/1    S+     0:00                              |   \_ grep --colour=auto apache

April svn # netstat -lnp | grep '8080'

April svn #

```

So apache doesn't wanna start, and I don't understand why it wants to listen to :80

```
April svn # cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf | grep 80

Listen 8080

April svn #
```

Are there settings for this somewhere else aswell?Last edited by Letharion on Mon Aug 18, 2008 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mfyahya

Gentoo has  apache configuration in /etc/conf.d/apache and per vhost config in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ . The Listen directive should be in /etc/apache2/vhost.d/00_default_vhost.conf

----------

## Letharion

Ty  :Smile: 

----------

